# Wanted:  1995 Schwinn Black Phantom Barstool



## lowrybicyclerepair (Nov 21, 2011)

Wanted:  1995 Schwinn Black Phantom Barstool.

Does anyone know where I can find a barstool made in 1995 to commemorate the 100 year anniversary.  It used a lot of the reproduction Phantom parts.  After 16 years, I finally own a Phantom and am now looking for one of these stools for my garage.  Thanks,  John


----------



## Freqman1 (Nov 21, 2011)

That may be a pricey bar stool. The seat is worth a couple of hundred, pedals about $75, tank $75-100, and headbadge $15. I suppose you could just build one? v/r Shawn


----------



## frankabr. (Nov 22, 2011)

*The Seat, Tank and Pedals Are Worth Almost As Much As A Complete Bike*

The stool must not have come cheap.  Its parts alone are worth almost as much as a complete bike.

F.A.


----------



## MR D (Nov 24, 2011)

To be honest, You can take almost any Schwinn boys 26" frame, cut it, paint it and install (weld) legs, and there ya go. The parts used on that stool are re-pop "95 stuff. Not that that's a bad thing, but it isn't too hard to make one of those yourself. 

I'd love to see a whole bar collection in prewar (imitated) stools!! THAT would be cool. A bike can be ridden many ways. Wheels or not.


----------



## lowrybicyclerepair (Nov 24, 2011)

I really do not have painting, welding, or any other fabrication skills like that.  When these came out along with the 1995 Phantoms,  I thought they were so cool for someone who could afford the bike.  16 years later,  I was finally able to get one of the Phantoms and its the highlight of my collection.  An original anniversary stool would be a great piece to go with it if I ever find one.


----------



## snickle (Nov 24, 2011)

Thats a very nice stool! But there's something just "wrong" about that!


----------



## Larmo63 (Nov 24, 2011)

snickle said:


> Thats a very nice stool! But there's something just "wrong" about that!



I agree, it's an abortion.


----------



## Superhal (Dec 30, 2011)

*How many were made?*

Hi John,
I was wondering...does anyone know how many of those stools were made?  I saw a couple that were for sale on Ebay for about $2,500 / $3,000.00 each...same seller. I don't know if they were sold. The ones for sale were red for the Red Phantom and a green one for the Green Phantom.  The Black Phantom one wasn't listed. The black model will probably be listed for a higher price?!? 
Superhal...


----------



## skydog (Dec 30, 2011)

Superhal said:


> The ones for sale were red for the Red Phantom and a green one for the Green Phantom.




Huh? (8^(l)


----------



## sm2501 (Jan 1, 2012)

If I remember correctly, Schwinn made 300. I do not remember them in colors besides black. I have 2...1 is still in the original shipping box.


----------



## rideahiggins (Jan 1, 2012)

*Schwinn stools*

Does anybody have any good clear photos of these? Especialy the pedal area and the rear feet area. These would be cool in other brands and models too, not everyone has a Phantom. Thanks


----------



## sm2501 (Jan 1, 2012)

rideahiggins said:


> Does anybody have any good clear photos of these? Especialy the pedal area and the rear feet area. These would be cool in other brands and models too, not everyone has a Phantom. Thanks




Here ya go!


----------



## rideahiggins (Jan 1, 2012)

*Bar stools*

Wow, nothing to complex there. Just some expensive parts. Thanks fior the pics


----------



## militarymonark (Jan 1, 2012)

seems like that might be a good idea for all those girls frames we dont ever build and sitting around. i might have to try my hand at one when I come home.


----------

